# 2012 BMC Time Machine?



## Bluebatmobile (Jan 15, 2005)

Anyone with the new 2012 BMC Time Machine? Your thoughts? I'm Loving it on looks alone!

[email protected]


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice paint. Not sure about the stem, but then I'm not a TT bike fan anyway!


----------



## kyamei (Aug 11, 2011)

I love the look of the new Time Machines and I'm thinking of picking one up. However, there are no local BMC dealers in my area so I'd need buy blind. 

I was looking at the geometry charts for the TM01/TM02 and they seem a bit odd?

TM01/TM02 Geometry comparison: 
img51.imageshack.us/img51/1865/13893540.jpg
(link to the pic. sorry, can't post pics with my postcount)

Looking at the TM02's geometry: The M-S has a longer top tube than the M-L, but shorter reach with all else being equal (I don't see how that's possible?). Comparing to the TM01's geometry chart, I assume the top tube length is a typo?

Seeing that "typo", makes me question the size S frame geometry. Assuming the TM01's geometry chart is the correct one, the S frame has a top tube that is 7mm longer and a reach that is 16mm longer than the M-S. I do notice that the BB drop is less on the S, so that could be the cause. Is that correct/does that sound correct?


----------



## khcoaching (Dec 10, 2011)

Just got one! Easy to fit and so far, it has been way beyond expectations. 

Ken


----------



## retrosticks (Nov 8, 2010)

just got fit today i will test ride tomorrow very exciting


----------

